# £15 off at Wiggle - FREE code available



## smokeysmoo (26 Oct 2011)

I've got an email today offering £15 off when you spend £100 at Wiggle.

I won't be using it, it expires at 2pm on 28th October.

So if you are planning to spend at least a ton at Wiggle PM if you want the code.


----------



## anyuser (26 Oct 2011)

Is on their homepage - UK15.


----------



## Edge705 (26 Oct 2011)

Remember last weeks teaser 10 percent extra off site prices only when you went to checkout with an in stock item the voucher said it could not be applied to out of stock items

Also did you notice the focus izalco was not listed on their site last week unless you did a search specificaly for it perhaps this was to avoid discounting demo bike any further Anyway i found it tried the code and guess what same answer

Quite frankly I take wiggle offers with a pinch of salt my experinece has shown the up the price of some stuff prior to the offers

Still a great delivery stockist and service but apart from that they have definately lost touch over the past couple of years

Its not rocket science if youve got your eye on an item and its say 100 quid you think I'll wait till an offer comes along before I buy only when the offer comes along its now £110 quid so not really an offer at all


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Oct 2011)

anyuser said:


> Is on their homepage - UK15.



D'oh! never even thought to check. I'd assumed as a platinum discount customer it was some kind of privilege 

Ah well, let it be noted on my record that I tried to help


----------



## anyuser (26 Oct 2011)




----------

